# RoadBikeReview group ride - June 8th - 9am, Palo Alto VA



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Same meeting place (Palo Alto VA parking lot), Same meeting time (9 am).

The route will be the same, since it seems to work well for all the various types of riders we have.

*Refreshments post ride*
I'll bring the cooler with the main ingredients for some sandwiches again...  

Here's the map of the VA parking lot and where to meet.










Last month's Group Shot courtesy of KWC


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Just checked my calendar and it was CLEAR! I think I might actually make it to this ride.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Just checked my calendar and it was CLEAR! I think I might actually make it to this ride.


woo hoo! but just so you know, there are no elevators on this ride, so you won't be able to get your 100% grade climb in... :thumbsup:


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm not promising anything as the last two times I promised to be there I got sidelined and couldn't make it. I'm hoping to see you all there, though.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Do we want to consider moving this up to 8 am (to beat the heat)? 

Just a thought...


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*extra credit*



CrankyMonkey said:


> Do we want to consider moving this up to 8 am (to beat the heat)?
> 
> Just a thought...


I'm thinking of an earlier start and optional hilly route for the riders who want something a little extra. Suggested option would be to ride up Moody to Page Mill, then return to the VA Hospital via Altamount, to Taaffe, Elena and Foothill Expressway.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I might be interested in this option...


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

We'll still start at 9am, but for those wanting more elevation on the way back, tacking on Derek's proposal up Moody is definitely an option for you.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

thien said:


> We'll still start at 9am, but for those wanting more elevation on the way back, tacking on Derek's proposal up Moody is definitely an option for you.


The idea was to get the stronger riders burn some energy before starting the main ride. And an earlier start in this warm weather is preferred. We can pick up the main group of riders after finishing the Moody loop.

Personally, I wouldn't want to do an extra loop if I had to pass by the parking lot and tastey morsels after riding 35 miles.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

bustamove said:


> The idea was to get the stronger riders burn some energy before starting the main ride. And an earlier start in this warm weather is preferred. We can pick up the main group of riders after finishing the Moody loop.


Right, the official route is going to start at 9AM, and continue on the same route as always. If you want to start an hour earlier and do the Moody loop with stronger riders and meet back for the official start, it should work out.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a heads up.... I believe the Tour de Cure is held on that same day (June 8th) and some of the rides might actually meet at the VA.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought they all started at HP on Hanover?


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry, you're right. Did a search on the web for it.

http://tour.diabetes.org/site/TR/TourdeCure/TDC553138030?pg=entry&fr_id=5062


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thien said:


> Right, the official route is going to start at 9AM, ....


9AM or 930AM??


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

CoLiKe20 said:


> 9AM or 930AM??


9ish


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

So, there's a possibility I will have to be San Jose that weekend and could meet up with you guys along with my wife. I've only ridden Palo Alto once before and would be clueless on the routes. We're mid level riders at best, so is the group diverse enough that we could follow along with some people to avoid getting lost?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> so is the group diverse enough that we could follow along with some people to avoid getting lost?


Definitely. The ride usually breaks up into three groups with a few regroups along the route. It's a very diverse mix of abilities in the ride, you guys should definitely come out.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Thien. We'll see how it goes. Still somewhat in the air right now.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Ridgetop said:


> So, there's a possibility I will have to be San Jose that weekend and could meet up with you guys along with my wife. I've only ridden Palo Alto once before and would be clueless on the routes. We're mid level riders at best, so is the group diverse enough that we could follow along with some people to avoid getting lost?


Don't worry, Ridgetop...if I can do it, I'm sure your wife can too!

We usually break up into at least 2 groups, and sometimes 3. I usually volunteer to ride sweep, 'cuz it gives me a good excuse for going so slow!

-g


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm... Not sure if I'll be able to make it. You people are definitely a blast.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 8, 2008)

What is the route you're taking?


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Aeryn said:


> What is the route you're taking?


http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/107845


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Just bumping the thread... I'm planning on showing up for this one and possibly bringing a friend. I will probably climb Moody Rd. before showing up the the VA.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Who's coming, just so I can get a rough head count. I think last time we ran outta sandwiches.


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

It's going to be crowed out there with the Tour de Cure riders starting at 6:30 AM and onwards.

DISTANCE CHECK-IN START TIME
120K 6:00 AM 6:30 AM
75K 7:00 AM 7:30 AM
50K 8:00 AM 8:30 AM
25K 9:00 AM 9:30 AM 

Route maps here: http://main.diabetes.org/site/TR?pg=entry&fr_id=5062

Here's a link to my donation page: http://main.diabetes.org/site/TR/TourdeCure/TDC553138030?px=3578813&pg=personal&fr_id=5062


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I won't be able to make it. Plans changed and now I'm climbing the Whitney Portal and Horeshoe Meadows out of Lone Pine. I wonder if I'll explode when I pass 10,000 feet?


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

I should be in.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I'll be there. I'm bringing my nephew, too.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

rj2 said:


> It's going to be crowed out there with the Tour de Cure riders starting at 6:30 AM and onwards.
> 
> DISTANCE CHECK-IN START TIME
> *120K 6:00 AM 6:30 AM*
> ...


Holy crap. Some of those 120k guys are going to be finished like 30 minutes after the 25k riders start!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Can't come.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I’ll have to catch you all on the south bay ride. Have fun!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> I’ll have to catch you all on the south bay ride. Have fun!


You sure you don't want to come out? I was hoping to see that new Ridley this weekend.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be there.

What about this?



> I'm thinking of an earlier start and optional hilly route for the riders who want something a little extra. Suggested option would be to ride up Moody to Page Mill, then return to the VA Hospital via Altamount, to Taaffe, Elena and Foothill Expressway.


If there's more than one or two willing to do this, I'm up for it and will drive down. If not, I'll just ride down for the 9 am start.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

kaizen said:


> I'm in.


Awesome. Haven't seen ya for awhile Stuart. :thumbsup:


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

In a huge role reversal I ended up being the babysitter today. On the positive side, after trying to ride down Canada Road (around 11:00 AM - if anyone saw some dude on a red Cannondale Prophet 600 drafting behind a 6 year old with training wheels at 4 MPH, that was me!) I managed to teach my niece how to ride a bike today.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

Thien, et al:

Thanks for the ride today...sheesh what a hammer fest! I am dog tired!  

Can hardly wait for the next one.

Cheers! 
Eli


----------

